# Ursula



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

Say, does anyone have ideas for a costume of Ursula the sea witch from the Little Mermaid? This costume will be used in a stage production and should be able to be danced freely in. thanks for any ideas.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I just saw a pic on perezhilton.com of the woman playing Ursula in the show playing right now in the U.S. It doesn't show her costume but her really awesome hair. If you search the site you should be able to find it.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hello*

Ursula hmm..I have found a site that will custom make outfits if ud like to take a look
http://hollywoodcostumesandparty.co...thispage=hollywood-main.htm&ORDER_ID=!ORDERID!

Ursula Wig
http://item.express.ebay.com/Party-...ostumesQQptdiZ1230QQddiZ1279QQcmdZExpressItem

This is the best I can find so far hope it helps a little!


----------

